# Schreibt vierlagig den 3000' Beitrag noch heute?



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Kann er wirklich so lange offline und ruhig sein? Sollen wir eine Umfrage dazu starten?


Gute Idee...


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Du hast leider die Umfrage vergessen.

Dann machen wir sie halt so:

Also ich galube schon dass er den 3000. heut noch macht. Bis morgen hält er es doch bestimmt nicht mehr aus!


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Sorry ich war zu schnell!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 August 2008)

Ich denke auch... er hat jetzt Feierabend gemacht und ist auf dem Weg nach Hause um sich in Ruhe auf den 3000 vorzubereiten 

*ROFL*


----------



## Solaris (14 August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das er seine hyperaktiven Finger bis morgen stillhalten kann


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 August 2008)

Ich denke er ist auf Arbeit, stöbert unangemeldet herum und lacht sich ins Fäustchen


> Ich glaube nicht das er seine hyperaktiven Finger bis morgen stillhalten kann


ER WIRD SEINE FINGER NICHT RUHIG HALTEN KÖNNEN!!ROFLMAO


----------



## Frank (14 August 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=149046&postcount=88


----------



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube er wird das wochenende offline sein, da er beim
> populario - festival in nardt bei hoyerswerda ist


Musstest Du uns das jetzt verraten.
Wir hätten so schön das ganze Wochenende darüber philosophieren können warum 4L denn nun seinen dreitausender nicht schreibt.


----------



## kermit (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Musstest Du uns das jetzt verraten.
> Wir hätten so schön das ganze Wochenende darüber philosophieren können warum 4L denn nun seinen dreitausender nicht schreibt.


na, da macht der 4L aber auch kein grosses Geheimnis draus:


----------



## himbeergeist (14 August 2008)

.... ich glaube der grübelt wie er den 3000. am Besten rüberbringt.*ROFL*


----------



## Frank (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Musstest Du uns das jetzt verraten.
> Wir hätten so schön das ganze Wochenende darüber philosophieren können warum 4L denn nun seinen dreitausender nicht schreibt.


 
sorry, ... dachte ja nur an serverspeicherplatz und eure nerven...


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 August 2008)

Ääääähhhhhh... Frank???
Ist da jemand durcheinandergekommen???

Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll....


Ich bitte um Aufklärung!!!


----------



## godi (15 August 2008)

So jetzt bin ich bald mit dem IPC aufsetzen auch fertig (Ehm ist in Österreich heute nicht Feiertag?  ) und jetzt hab ich mit ruhigen gewissen abstimmen können weil so wie es aussieht ist vierlagig ohne mich zum*POPULARIO* gefahren...

godi


----------



## Cerberus (15 August 2008)

4L hat es durchgehalten!:sm6::sm6::sm6::sm6::sm6::sm6:


----------



## Flinn (15 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> 4L hat es durchgehalten!:sm6::sm6::sm6::sm6::sm6::sm6:


Wieso durchgehalten?
Heute ist doch auch heute...*ROFL*

Gruß
Der hungrige Flinn

--> daher:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow2B0YOsqEU


----------



## OHGN (16 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Wieso durchgehalten?
> Heute ist doch auch heute...*ROFL*


Mit "Heute" war ja eindeutig der 14.08.2008 gemeint....

Aber dass vierlagig sich bis bis jetzt nicht wieder zu Wort gemeldet hat, kann nur an einer mangelhaften UMTS-Verbindung  nach nardt bei hoyerswerda liegen.

By the way... 
Was ist dieses  *POPULARIO* eigentlich? Muß man das wissen oder kann man auch ohne Dem weiterleben?


----------



## kermit (16 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> ... kann man auch ohne Dem weiterleben?


 
wenn der Große Meister nicht selbst dort auf der Buhne steht, wohl schon ...

warum verheimlicht der 4L grade seine letzte Aktivität? Tarnkappe auf?


----------



## jabba (16 August 2008)

Ich glaube ich muss Markus mal bitten, 
für euch "Mädels" ein neues Forum bei Allgemein einzurichten
Titel "Poesiealbum von Vierlagig"


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich glaube er hat schon mehr als 3000 Beträge geschrieben, ich hgabe Personlich ca. 34 Antworten per PN von ihn gezählt ( na ja, wegen meine Schlechte SPS Kenntnisse ich muss ofter bei ihn was fragen für meine Online Hausaufgabe ) 
Und ich bedanke ihn dafür, das er findet für mich auch bischen Zeit da zwischen, für meine "Dumme " Anfragen  

gruß waldy


----------



## zotos (16 August 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss Markus mal bitten,
> für euch "Mädels" ein neues Forum bei Allgemein einzurichten
> Titel "Poesiealbum von Vierlagig"



Das Klingt ja nach Neid. Aber man kann dem vierlagig ja auch >hier< eine nette Profilnachrichtschreiben und dies quasi als Poesiealbum verwenden.

Aber ein eigener Bereich wäre nicht schlecht. Wo man z.B. einen Blog oder sowas einrichten könnte.

Ich finde es bemerkenswert das der 4L sich auch noch Urlaub gönnen kann und damit seinen Schnitt (Beiträge pro Tag) gefährdet. Ich vermute aber das er das locker nach holt.


----------



## jabba (16 August 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Das Klingt ja nach Neid.


 
Nöö, überhaupt nicht. Hat auch nix mit 4L als person bzw. persönlich zu tun. Mir fällt halt nur letzte Zeit auf, das solche Tread's oder der wie Stollentroll mehr die Leute anregt, als eine Frage zu einem technischen Problem.

Anscheindend doch das besagte Sommerloch...


----------



## OHGN (17 August 2008)

> 21:33 vierlagig+
> Betrachtet die Startseite
> SPS-Forum


Nu komm schon vierlagig, zier Dich nicht so!


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 August 2008)

Trommelwirbel...


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 August 2008)

Zack!!! Da ist er... Aber irgendwie ganz schön unspektakulär...


http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=149371&postcount=2


----------



## Question_mark (17 August 2008)

*Wetten, vl macht jetzt 3004 ??*

Hallo,



			
				Dia" schrieb:
			
		

> Zack!!! Da ist er... Aber irgendwie ganz schön unspektakulär...



Was sollte daran auch spektakuläres sein ? Einfach eine bestimmte Anzahl an Beiträgen eingestellt, ist doch Ok.
Bei so einer Vielzahl an Beiträgen kann man über die Qualität schon mal streiten, aber es gibt nun auch mal Teilnehmer die haben in <= 10 Beiträgen nur Sch..e geschrieben.  
Kann man von vl nicht so behaupten, aber dieser Thread ist doch irgendwie sowas von überflüssig. Aber genauso wenig wie der 50. Geburtstag von Madonna für mich relevant ist, genausowenig ist der 3xxx Beitrag des vl für mich von irgendeiner Bedeutung ...
Oder hat unser vl etwa ein ganz klein wenig an seinen Marionettenschnüren gezogen ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (17 August 2008)

danke qm, du triffst so ziemlich den nerv der zeit oder wie man sagt ... bis auf die strippen ... aber egal ... der 3000. war mir wirklich nicht wichtig ... interessant wird der 4444. erst wieder und so kann ich den rummel auch gar nicht verstehen und schüttel beständig mein köpfchen über diesen thread und all die anderen großartigen erwartungen!


----------



## Question_mark (17 August 2008)

*Nächstes Ziel = 3333*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> interessant wird der 4444.


und warum nicht der Beitrag 3333 ???
Mal so als nächster Milestone und Schnapszahl ? Vielleicht passend zur SPS/IPC in Nbg.



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf die strippen ... aber egal ...



Na vielleicht tue ich Dir ja Unrecht, aber die Zeit die Du hier im Forum (ich meine speziell die Untiefen des Forums, die besonders auf den Chat und ähnliche Communities im Forum abzielen) für Deine Aktivitäten aufbringst, habe ich einfach nicht. Da ist bei mir vielleicht am Abend max. eine Stunde drin, das muss dann reichen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> und warum nicht der Beitrag 3333 ???



4*4? 




Question_mark schrieb:


> Na vielleicht tue ich Dir ja Unrecht, aber die Zeit die Du hier im Forum (ich meine speziell die Untiefen des Forums, die besonders auf den Chat und ähnliche Communities im Forum abzielen) für Deine Aktivitäten aufbringst, habe ich einfach nicht. Da ist bei mir vielleicht am Abend max. eine Stunde drin, das muss dann reichen.



ich machs miranda an, ja, aber meistens hab ich viele sachen nebenher zu tun, speziell arbeit, man kommt ja durchs forum tagsüber nicht mehr dazu *ROFL* ... das ist aber ein grundsätzliches problem, die meiste arbeit macht man mittlerweile am rechner und was wäre der knecht ohne netzanbindung und dann ist man in der versuchung auch soviel, wie möglich, gleichzeitig zu tun ... du tust mir nur in sofern unrecht, dass du im kern deiner aussage behauptest, ich würde nichts produktives nach feierabend zu stande bekommen - dem kann ich eine klare absage erklären


----------



## ASEGS (18 August 2008)

@4L

.."man ist in der versuchung auch soviel, wie möglich, gleichzeitig zu tun ... "????

...huch und das als mann ? 
das du das kannst, das sehen wir ja!

den rest verkneife ich mirROFLMAO:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... aber egal ... der 3000...war mir wirklich nicht wichtig ....


 

Sollten wir (ich) mich so getäuscht haben......    Kann es kaum glauben


----------



## Question_mark (18 August 2008)

*Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> 4*4?



Uupss, da habe ich wohl ein Brett vor dem Kopf gehabt. 

Aber 4*4 = 16 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## nade (19 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eins und eins ist einseins.... also Folglich ist vier mal 4 gleich viervier viervier. 
Ach ja und zu Heute und Morgen.... Gestern ist Heute schon Morgen.


----------



## Flinn (19 August 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Ach ja und zu Heute und Morgen.... Gestern ist Heute schon Morgen.


 
Richtig!

...und morgen ist heute schon gestern...

...und bergab geht's schneller als zu Fuß...

...und nachts ist es kälter als draußen...

sagt der Volksmund - und der lügt nicht.

Daher glaube ich: Heute schreibt 4L den 3000-ten Beitrag nicht...


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> ...und morgen ist heute schon gestern...
> 
> ...



der sagt aber auch: einmal ist keinmal ... also ist zweimal, einmal und einmal ist keinmal und dreimal ist zweimal ist einmal ist keinmal und viermal ist dreimal ist zweimal ...........................


----------



## nade (19 August 2008)

Und Nachts ists Kälter als Draußen....
Wer später bremst fähr länger Schnell.....
Wer bremst verliert.........
Und wer einen Panzer hat, hat Vorfahrt........


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

wer eher stirbt ist länger tod


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 August 2008)

Und solche sechs wie uns fünf gibt es keine vier da sind wir drei die zwei einzigen ;-)


----------



## johnij (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der sagt aber auch: einmal ist keinmal ... also ist zweimal, einmal und einmal ist keinmal und dreimal ist zweimal ist einmal ist keinmal und viermal ist dreimal ist zweimal ...........................


 

mmmh,
wenn ich den Satz 2 mal liese, ist es mir schwindlig 

Das kommt mir genauso wie bei 
http://www.verseschmiede.com/geburtstagsreden.htm
vor.

Das hatte ich übrigens per Zufall gehört als eine Nachbarin ihren 1xy  Geburtstag gefeiert hatte. :sb5::sb5:

johnij


----------



## Perfektionist (21 August 2008)

nur noch zehn Beiträge trennen 4L und Volker


----------



## Perfektionist (22 August 2008)

jetzt war ich ein wenig spät dran ...


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Oktober 2008)

und da er sich nun der 4000er-Marke nähert, hole ich den mal wieder hervor.

und erinnere auch an:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21403


4L, mein lieber Freund: wenn Du so weiter machst, dann hast Du am Jahreswechsel 5000 Beiträge. Und dann Ende 2009 rechne ich schon mit 10.000! Wie hältst Du das durch? Na, auf jeden Fall sag ich: weiter so!


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wie hältst Du das durch?



Ralle hatte letztens im Chat darüber nachgedacht, alle inhaltlosen Beiträge von mir zu löschen, so dass der Zähler auf eine zwei-, optimistisch dreistellige Zahl springen würde


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und da er sich nun der 4000er-Marke nähert, hole ich den mal wieder hervor.


 
Wie unser Freund bereits erwähnt hat, findet er den 4000. Eintrag eher unwichtig. Wichtiger wird dann der 4444. Aber wenn er so weiter macht (woran ich nicht zweifle!) bekommt er den noch dieses Jahr hin.




vierlagig schrieb:


> Ralle hatte letztens im Chat darüber nachgedacht, alle inhaltlosen Beiträge von mir zu löschen, so dass der Zähler auf eine zwei-, optimistisch dreistellige Zahl springen würde


 
Also ich kann nicht glauben, dass nur ca. 25% deiner Beiträge wirklich inhaltlich i.O. sind. Traue dir eine viel bessere Quote zu!!


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich kann nicht glauben, dass nur ca. 25% deiner Beiträge wirklich inhaltlich i.O. sind. Traue dir eine viel bessere Quote zu!!


Wie kommst du auf 25% ?



vierlagig schrieb:


> Ralle hatte letztens im Chat darüber nachgedacht, alle inhaltlosen Beiträge von mir zu löschen, so dass der Zähler auf eine zwei-, optimistisch dreistellige Zahl springen würde



Also wenn es wirklich dreistellig ist, dann sind das knapp 100 Beiträge.
Also ca. 2,5% sinnvolle Beiträge ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 25% ?
> 
> Also wenn es wirklich dreistellig ist, dann sind das knapp 100 Beiträge.
> Also ca. 2,5% sinnvolle Beiträge ;-)


 
Also im optimistischsten Fall bedeutet dreistellig 999. Das sind dann 25%!


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also im optimistischsten Fall bedeutet dreistellig 999. Das sind dann 25%!


Aber er schreibt ja


vierlagig schrieb:


> ...zwei-, optimistisch dreistellige Zahl springen würde


Also an der Grenze von zwei- nach dreistellig 
Also werden es nicht 999 sein sondern doch eher 100


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Also werden es nicht 999 sein sondern doch eher 100


 
Ich traue ihm trotzdem mehr zu!!


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich traue ihm trotzdem mehr zu!!



du beurteilst das in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn ja auch anders


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich traue ihm trotzdem mehr zu!!


Ok, vielleicht 200 ;-)
Aber du hast schon recht, ich denke auch das es eine wesentlich höhere Zahl ist, auch mehr als 25%


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du beurteilst das in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn ja auch anders


 
Was? Die Anzahl deiner inhaltlichen Beiträge oder die Inhaltlichkeit deiner Beiträge??? 

Und zu jugendlichem Leichtsinn kann ich nur folgendes sagen:



> Komm du mal in mein Alter!!


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was? Die Anzahl deiner inhaltlichen Beiträge oder die Inhaltlichkeit deiner Beiträge???



ich sach mal: beides!

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dürfte es schwer für mich werden, in dein alter zu kommen


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich sach mal: beides!
> 
> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dürfte es schwer für mich werden, in dein alter zu kommen


 
In diesem Fall kann sich Ralle ja mal mit mir kurzschließen bevor er deine Beiträge löscht! Dann können wir uns mal darüber austauschen, welche Beiträge von dir ok und welche inhaltslos sind.

Apropos inhaltslos: Sind deine Beiträge wirklich inhaltslos, also leer?? *ROFL*

Zum Thema Alter: Diese Aussage kommt doch auch immer von euch Älteren an uns Junge. Also muss man euch halt auch mit euren eigenen Mitteln schlagen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und da er sich nun der 4000er-Marke nähert, hole ich den mal wieder hervor.



Glückwunsch @vierlagig, das wäre geschafft:



vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> 
> schöner, wutgeladener 4000er



Und ein passendes Geschenk soll auch nicht fehlen:

*Rund, vierlagig 18 cm, ...*


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Ralle hatte letztens im Chat darüber nachgedacht, alle inhaltlosen Beiträge von mir zu löschen, so dass der Zähler auf eine zwei-, optimistisch dreistellige Zahl springen würde



Mir wäre das ja eh zu mühselig, ich müßte ja alle Beiträge noch einmal lesen. Da siegt doch ganz klar die Faulheit !


----------



## OHGN (24 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wie unser Freund bereits erwähnt hat, findet er den 4000. Eintrag eher unwichtig. Wichtiger wird dann der 4444. Aber wenn er so weiter macht (woran ich nicht zweifle!) bekommt er den noch dieses Jahr hin.
> .........


Statistisch gesehen müsste der 4444'ste am Donnerstag, dem 11.12.2008 geschrieben werden.


----------



## Cerberus (24 Oktober 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen müsste der 4444'ste am Donnerstag, dem 11.12.2008 geschrieben werden.


 
Lassen wir uns überraschen. So schlappe 440 Einträge sind für 4L ja so gut wie nix!! :-D


----------



## zotos (24 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mir wäre das ja eh zu mühselig, ich müßte ja alle Beiträge noch einmal lesen. Da siegt doch ganz klar die Faulheit !


Wie werden jetzt alle seine Beiträge gelöscht? Das fände ich aber schade. Kannst Du sie nicht mal unsichtbar schalten wie bei einem anderen Kollegen? Das ist ja bekanntlich reversibel.


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie werden jetzt alle seine Beiträge gelöscht? Das fände ich aber schade. Kannst Du sie nicht mal unsichtbar schalten wie bei einem anderen Kollegen? Das ist ja bekanntlich reversibel.



Nene, das kann nur der Admin persönlich . Außerdem hast du mich falsch verstanden, wie immer, ich würds stehenlassen, aus Faulheit. Außerdem, die Chatdiskussion war ja eh nur verar..., aber das versteht ja nu mal nicht jeder, wie z.Bsp. auch jener Kollege *ROFL*.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 November 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen müsste der 4444'ste am Donnerstag, dem 11.12.2008 geschrieben werden.


hmmmja - verschiebt sich wohl auf irgendwann zwischen heute und morgen. Ich befürchte, ich werde es nicht miterleben ...


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

aber dein 1000ster ist ja auch nicht mehr lange hin ... ohne da jetzt nach zu rechnen


----------



## OHGN (18 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hmmmja - verschiebt sich wohl auf irgendwann zwischen heute und morgen. Ich befürchte, ich werde es nicht miterleben ...


Oder aber der Kollege 4L schreibt noch bis zum Beitrag 4443 und lässt uns dann schmoren....


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Oder aber der Kollege 4L schreibt noch bis zum Beitrag 4443 und lässt uns dann schmoren....



keine angst, das wird nicht passieren!


----------

